# Velvet's foal moving



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys!!

Velvet is 2 days overdue, took this video of her baby moving. Man it was moving ALOT!!!  So cute!!

Wish I could see it move in the FLESH though!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow the first time I felt a foal move like that I almost had a heart attack...lol. He was born only like the nexy day!! I can't wait to see pictures of the baby.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hehehe this little one has made itself known for quite a while already. Cheeky little brat! Moves alot! lol Especially when I talk to it!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Isn't it amazing? I think that was one of my favorite parts of my own pregnancies.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats awsome!!! I cant wait to see the little thing!!! she just needs to hurry up and have it lol


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw, so very special to know, Im excited for you, I cant wait to see foal, maybe tonight, You better have lots of pictures...on the newbie


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

best of luck the birth is imminent tonight or tomorrow i would say


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats so adorable!!! I was riding my mare (nothing bad or hard, just walking around to get her moving) and we went and stopped in a shed, and I happened to look down and Sassy (the foal) was kicking at her flank! It was so cute!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

bubblegum said:


> best of luck the birth is imminent tonight or tomorrow i would say


From your lips to God's ears! :lol: No foal yet...sigh...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMgoodness!! My first thought was that movie "Alien" LOL. I can't wait for a new foal to drool over . I hope all goes well and it happens soon!!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww, thats just too cute! That foal better hurry up! Have you got any ideas for names yet?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Foal has had a name since he/she was conceived just about....  But I am keeping to myself until she is born!!! (Its supposed to be a filly, vet had a look on her 60day scan)


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that is so neat!!!


----------

